# 5/28 "Fever Reliever" fishing reports w/pics.



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

We needed to go do a shakedown trip on the ol' Fever Reliever. So we stayed in close and did some bottom fishing. Cleared the pass at 7:30 and it was full of bait. Loaded the well with ly's and headed out. 
















We only hit three spots. Brought home six trigger, two AJ's and 35" Cobia. Another fun day on the Gulf!!
Thanks 
Miles


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

man that boat looks huge behind y'all. i'd love to see more pictures of the boat looks neat.....


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

1987 26' Boca Grande with a single 300hp Cummins.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a fine boat you have..! You don't see them much anymore.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks!!!!.....My dad bought it in Gulfport MS. Back in 2000-2001. It's been a great boat!! We've caught alot fish on her!!


----------

